# 330i ZHP resale blows



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

2003 model

New: $42,000
22K Miles later: $27,750

 

Same options, but with sport package, instead of perf pkg: $27,625


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Squeeze that LEMON...might be your best alternative. :tsk:

EDIT: Also another reason to lease (as long as residuals and MF's are good)...as you don't have to worry about resale as long as you keep it the entire term.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Options rarely make a huge difference in used car values, unless you're talking about collectibles; there is a HUGE difference in value between, say, a 1957 Chevy 210 coupe and one with BelAir trim and fuelinjection, but none between a 94 Taurus L with no AC and a full-boat leather LX.

This falls somewhere in between.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> This falls somewhere in between.


It's a hell of a lot closer to the Taurus scenario than the '57 Chevy.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> ... but none between a 94 Taurus L with no AC and a full-boat leather LX.
> 
> This falls somewhere in between.


Holy Moly.. you mean the l337 LX with Corintihian Leather? Got a lead to one?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> It's a hell of a lot closer to the Taurus scenario than the '57 Chevy.


 

In the overall scheme of things, it's not a very 'valuable' option. I'm sure the ix option (remember, in 01 it was an option, not a separate model) is worth more, intrinsically, than ZHP.

But just think of it this way: 5 years from now when all the E90 h8rs decide they want used E46s instead, the ZHP option would be a steal!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

ff said:


> 2003 model
> 
> New: $42,000
> 22K Miles later: $27,750
> ...


Yeah, per "Sarafil", options typically depreciate to zero as soon as you buy the car. In other words, you lost the value of all your options, including the ZHP package when you drove the car off the lot. You are better to buy a stripper of a model than a fully optioned one.

I'm amazed at how many people fully load their cars - at what BMW charges for options, it just isn't worth it. The ZHP package alone is some 3K+, and I just don't see 3K of benefit.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> 2003 model
> 
> New: $42,000
> 22K Miles later: $27,750
> ...


 

Keep it instead of that *girlie* car then :bigpimp:


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

I didn't buy it to sell it. It's pretty obvious to most people, if you are concerned about resale value, don't be shopping at this end of the consumer market spectrum; high-end, best available, all the options, etc. is never the best bang for your buck place to be whether it's cars, computers, whatever. If I was concerned about value, I would have bought a 1 year old econobox. Lost resale value is just part of the cost of ownership... a decision I don't regret. I got what I wanted and was willing to pay the price for that.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Don't cars depreciate the most in the first 2 (or it's 3?) years anyway?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

think of it this way, at least it doesn't depreciate the value of your car even more like the way aftermarket perf parts do.  

options depreciate quickly but i don't believe to 0 as sarafil says. maybe that's he tells people who wants to trade their cars in :stickpoke  :eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Yeah, per "Sarafil", options typically depreciate to zero as soon as you buy the car. In other words, you lost the value of all your options, including the ZHP package when you drove the car off the lot. You are better to buy a stripper of a model than a fully


*almost*

Most options are "worthless" after you drive off the lot. These are things like xenon lights, park distance control, sunshades, and so forth. Some options do add value, but at a small fraction of their original cost. These are things like Sport and Premium Packages, bigger wheels (such as the 19" option on the 7s), and navigation system. Also, some options are "expected" on a car, and if you don't have them, the value will decrease. These are things like a moonroof, leather, and on some models, the auto tranny.

What are some of the numbers? For giggles, I ran a 2003 330i on Galves, and here's what I got for the possible add/deducts:

ADD: NAVIGATION + 1,000
ADD: PREMIUM (WOOD TRIM+) + 600
ADD: SPORT (SPORT SEATS +) + 800
DED: W/O AT (-) 800
DED: W/O LEATHER (-) 700
DED: W/O MOON ROOF (-) 1,400

Looks like Galves has not yet established a difference between ZHP and ZSP, so you can probably price the car as a Sport and add a few hundred bucks. As you can see, some options return a decent percentage, but some return little dollar-for-dollar. Also notice that you lose *$1400* for not having a moonroof, which is more than its original cost.

So, the moral of the story is that dolllar-for-dollar, you retain the highest resale value percentage on a "base" car (or in this case, a base car with the moonroof), because while some options add/deduct value, it's a fraction of their original cost. The numbers above show that the person that spent ~$5000 for Sport, Premium and Navigation only gets half of that value back. On a resale percentage basis, they'd have been better skipping those options.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

your mileage is likely affecting the value more than anything else.

22k is a lot for a one year old car IMHO.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> your mileage is likely affecting the value more than anything else.
> 
> 22k is a lot for a one year old car IMHO.


yep and at 29k here I would get crushed


----------



## mickey513 (Jun 12, 2003)

Let see if you guys can find anyone selling a ZHP for the resale price.....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> yep and at 29k here I would get crushed


 :yikes: That's alot of mileage.

Think that's bad, though? Be glad you don't own a high-mileage 745. The resale on those cars is very sensitive to mileage, and if you go too high, you could find your trade in value hit thousands and thousands due to the mileage (up to the tune of 10k, and we're not talking about "high-mileage" cars, but rather cars in the 30s-40s).


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

ff said:


> 2003 model
> 
> New: $42,000
> 22K Miles later: $27,750
> ...


I don't think most of us paid $42k though.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> :yikes: That's alot of mileage.
> 
> Think that's bad, though? Be glad you don't own a high-mileage 745. The resale on those cars is very sensitive to mileage, and if you go too high, you could find your trade in value hit thousands and thousands due to the mileage (up to the tune of 10k, and we're not talking about "high-mileage" cars, but rather cars in the 30s-40s).


I do 50 per day commute plus a few trips to DC, Atlantic City, Hohokus :eeps: , you get the picture.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

BloodRedHog said:


> I don't think most of us paid $42k though.


True....I think my sticker said 42,900 but the sale price was ~ 38,000


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> (up to the tune of 10k, and we're not talking about "high-mileage" cars, but rather cars in the 30s-40s).


So, uh, what would one of those 745s go for? :eeps:


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

ff said:


> 2003 model
> 
> New: $42,000
> 22K Miles later: $27,750
> ...


I assume that's trade-in ? I'd try to sell it myself if I was you.
I sold an 01-330cic earlier this year and it did not take me very long at all ! Autotrader.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> :tsk:
> 
> Question is, what will the stealership sell it for :dunno:


About the price of a new one. Which is why resale is so low. No demand. 

http://www.bmwpeabody.com/sales/used/u3616.html


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> Don't cars depreciate the most in the first 2 (or it's 3?) years anyway?


That's another myth, my car's been depreciating like a rock for 8 years now! 

ZHP is such a common option now that it has no extra value.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Well, sticker for the ZHP is $3,900, so it is pretty close to $3K beyond the ZSP package. While there are some improvements, most of the changes seem trivial or purely cosmetic. In other words, you get different (not read better) front and rear bumpers, wheels, seats...
> 
> The ZSP package is only about $1,200, and is more reasonably priced given the changes over the standard 330i. The sport seats alone are a must, and that was my biggest reason for going with the SP. At only $1,200, it was a no brainer.


If like me you like the alcantara but not leatherette, the ZHP becomes a $1400 option, cause I'd have to buy the sport package and leather otherwise ($2500).


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> If like me you like the alcantara but not leatherette, the ZHP becomes a $1400 option, cause I'd have to buy the sport package and leather otherwise ($2500).


But leather may add to resale, while cloth will not. At least leatherette looks like leather, so some foolish buyer might value it as the genuine article.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> That's another myth, my car's been depreciating like a rock for 8 years now!
> 
> ZHP is such a common option now that it has no extra value.


gotta love those BMW leases. I think the residual on my ZHP is 58 or 59%. LOL. Did BMW actually believe the car will be worth 25k come May 23, 2006? Yeah right and I might be a jewish cowboy named Bucky Lowenstein.

My dad thought I was crazy for leasing. 17k over 3 years to drive this car seems like a good deal. If I'd bought it (40k before ttl - 43k msrp - it would have been 44k out the door), I'm betting by year 3 the darn thing will have lost at least 22k in value.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> I'm amazed at how many people fully load their cars - at what BMW charges for options, it just isn't worth it.


To *YOU*.

Statements like this are about as useful and meaningful as arguments over what music rocks, and what sucks.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> To *YOU*.
> 
> Statements like this are about as useful and meaningful as arguments over what music rocks, and what sucks.


From that response, I can safely guess that you checked every option on the page


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> To *YOU*.
> 
> Statements like this are about as useful and meaningful as arguments over what music rocks, and what sucks.


Ditto. Different options have different value to different people. I also am not getting my car with immediate plans to sell it.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> I have to regretably DISAGREE. ZHP is the most exclusive option BMW has ever offered.


Finally - someone levies a bit of sarcasm into the thread!

:thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> gotta love those BMW leases. I think the residual on my ZHP is 58 or 59%. LOL. Did BMW actually believe the car will be worth 25k come May 23, 2006? Yeah right and I might be a jewish cowboy named Bucky Lowenstein.
> 
> My dad thought I was crazy for leasing. 17k over 3 years to drive this car seems like a good deal. If I'd bought it (40k before ttl - 43k msrp - it would have been 44k out the door), I'm betting by year 3 the darn thing will have lost at least 22k in value.


People are selling their '01 330s right now for like $25k or more privately, so I don't think it's a stretch for the ZHP to be worth $25k when 3 years old. Maybe not in trade, but if you trade a BMW, you've got no right to bitch about losing money.

Your lease worked out well because BMW seems to have overestimated the ZHP's value. I think last fall's $4500 incentives killed the value.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> From that response, I can safely guess that you checked every option on the page


Nope. He passed on PDC.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Been there done that, I took a $12k hit on my 1 yr old 330i with only 11,000 miles but that's the price of trading in a 1 yr old car . . .

My disappointment was the $2 to 3k below book value I got because my 4 door 330 was a manual . . .


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Been there done that, I took a $12k hit on my 1 yr old 330i with only 11,000 miles but that's the price of trading in a 1 yr old car . . .
> 
> My disappointment was the $2 to 3k below book value I got because my 4 door 330 was a manual . . .


I think dealers are more concerned with taking in a trade that doesn't have leather and a moonroof. 2 Things that never really interested me.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> Nope. He passed on PDC.


A MUST OPTION. Not for me, I don't practice "Animal House" style parking, but the yo yos at the parking garage do. :violent:


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

MysticBlue said:


> I didn't buy it to sell it. It's pretty obvious to most people, if you are concerned about resale value, don't be shopping at this end of the consumer market spectrum; high-end, best available, all the options, etc. is never the best bang for your buck place to be whether it's cars, computers, whatever. If I was concerned about value, I would have bought a 1 year old econobox. Lost resale value is just part of the cost of ownership... a decision I don't regret. I got what I wanted and was willing to pay the price for that.


 :stupid:

I buy options for me not for resale value. I hope you *enjoy * having a ZHP! I enjoy my SP, PP, Xenons, and on a hot day like today... I love putting the top down by remote! Well worth the money for the joy they bring. We drive an E46 for the joy of driving! It's not an investment!


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

maybe it's the options
my 325ci was basically a stripper with a manual. it was a 3k depreciation, little over a year old with 10k mi


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

MA330CIC said:


> :stupid:
> 
> I buy options for me not for resale value. I hope you *enjoy * having a ZHP! I enjoy my SP, PP, Xenons, and on a hot day like today... I love putting the top down by remote! Well worth the money for the joy they bring. We drive an E46 for the joy of driving! It's not an investment!


Very good post. No car should be an investment. You buy it because you enjoy it.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

No car is an investment, but to ignore resale value is to throw money out the window. Depreciation is an expense like any other.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> I have to regretably DISAGREE. ZHP is the most exclusive option BMW has ever offered.


 :loco: You're just jealous cause you drive a Kia! :tsk:


----------

